# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2



## smiti363 (Jul 23, 2009)

hello again.
i wasnt here for a long time after u guys helped me with my rig.:1angel:

so how r ya?:wink:

ok back to topic.

i bought my new mw2..
...but

theres a problem that i aint able to instal steam properly for some reason.:normal:

so my question is if there is any way of avoiding steam and just install mw2?:4-dontkno

cheers.:wave::wave:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello!

What is the error message for steam? Also, call of duty modern warfare 2 isn't a steam only game. So you can purchase a retail version of it. The only games required to use steam are valve games(such as CSS, DODS, L4d, etc.) Have you already bought MW2 off steam?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello.

Unfortunately I don't think there is a way to play the game without Steam, as I'm fairly sure that it requires Steam to run. some companies other than Valve are now using Steam as their content delivery system in a rather futile attempt to limit piracy. Steam does tend to have a lot of problems (at least mine does), and they're always able to be overcome.

Posting the error message as Zealex asked is as good a place to start as any. :smile:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, you need Steam to run it, there is no other way, but make sure when installing steam that you have all other programs closed and its from a good source.
Obviously post the error message also like Zealex suggested.


----------



## smiti363 (Jul 23, 2009)

i had problem with steam.dll but i donwloaded file and fixed it but then again when i try to run it offline it said that staemUI.dll couldnt be found i downloaded it but still doesnt work.

so any help?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

You need to fully re-install Steam using Revo. Make sure you download the client directly from the Steam website.


----------



## smiti363 (Jul 23, 2009)

its still the same.
and when i try to to update it it sais
"Steam.exe(main exception): ERROR:copeying Steam.exe to C:\pawel\appdata\local\temp\Steam2 failed, Win32 Error 5 "Acces is denied"

:/ 

any idea?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

So is the problem when you double click to run Steam or when our actually installing it?
Try running it as administrator.


----------



## lukey177 (Jul 11, 2008)

If your vista run everything Administrator, that usually fixes little problems


----------

